# NCAA Tournament bracket challenge



## grunt_smacker (Sep 7, 2007)

It is that time of the year again!
No the hunting season still has a few months to go, so in the mean time lets see who can get the best bracket put together this year!

remember to use your forum name as your team name so we will all know who is playing along

http://tournament.fantasysports.yah...privategroup_assign_team?GID=162020&P=hunters

The password is *hunters*


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I'm in.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I hate to have to beat everyone, but I'm in as well.


----------



## grunt_smacker (Sep 7, 2007)

Only 1 more day to get your bracket together! Make sure you let all your friends on here know about this


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

I signed up.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Done!


----------



## grunt_smacker (Sep 7, 2007)

Standings after the first round


Rank---Bracket--- 1st round

1 ---JuddCT-----23
1 ---proutdoors-----23
3 ---jahan-----22
3 ---catherders brick picks-----22
3 ---UWN-1-----22
3 ---mikevanwilder-----22
7 ---BustinCoveys-----21
7 ---Yonni-----21
7 ---Grunt_smacker-----21
10 ---nocturnalenemy-----20


----------



## grunt_smacker (Sep 7, 2007)

Brackets were busted all over the place and here are the standings after the second round


Rank---Bracket--------------1-----2----3-----4---Semis---Finals---Points--Possible Pts
1 ---JuddCT-----------------23---22----------------------Kentucky--45-------161
2 ---jahan-------------------22---22----------------------Kentucky--44-------128
3 ---proutdoors--------------23---20----------------------North Carolina-43---131
4 ---catherders brick picks---22---20----------------------Kentucky--42-------154
5 ---BustinCoveys-----------21---18----------------------Kentucky--39-------155
6 ---UWN-1-----------------22---16----------------------Kentucky--38-------134
7 ---Yonni-------------------21---16---------------------Temple-----37-------53
8 ---mikevanwilder-----------22---14----------------------Florida St.-36-------96
9 ---Grunt_smacker----------21---14----------------------Michigan St.-35-----139
10---nocturnalenemy--------20---12-----------------------North Carolina-32---128


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I expected to be dead last.....as I likely will be when its all said and done.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

This tourney has been pretty crazy. I was doing well for the first 10 or so games and now it is hopeless.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

My pick to win it all had their best player break his arm....I am toast!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

proutdoors said:


> My pick to win it all had their best player break his arm....I am toast!


I hear ya. If North Carolina can beat Kansas, and make the final 4, I got a shot, otherwise toast city here too.

Good luck to all next week.


----------



## Yonni (Sep 7, 2007)

I think my bracket is the worse ever....


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

But at least you have tasty pork to enjoy while watching the games......


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, I'm actually winning? That is a first.


----------



## grunt_smacker (Sep 7, 2007)

3rd round standings

Rank---Bracket--------------1-----2----3-----4---Semis---Finals------Points
1 ---JuddCT-----------------23---22----24----------------Kentucky----69-
2 ---jahan-------------------22---22----20----------------Kentucky----64-
3 ---proutdoors--------------23---20----20---------------North Carolina-63-
4 ---BustinCoveys-----------21---18-----20---------------Kentucky-----59-
5 ---catherders brick picks---22---20-----16---------------Kentucky-----58-
6 ---mikevanwilder-----------22---14-----20---------------Florida St.----56-
7 ---UWN-1-----------------22---16-----16--------------Kentucky------54-
8 ---Grunt_smacker----------21---14-----12--------------Michigan St.---47-
9---nocturnalenemy---------20----12-----12------------North Carolina---44-
10 ---Yonni-----------------21----16------4---------------Temple-------41-


----------



## grunt_smacker (Sep 7, 2007)

4th round standings

Rank---Bracket--------------1-----2----3-----4---Semis---Finals---Points--Points possible
1 ---JuddCT-----------------23---22----24----24----------Kentucky----93--157
2 ---BustinCoveys-----------21---18-----20----16---------Kentucky-----75--139
3---catherders brick picks---22---20-----16----16--------Kentucky-----74--122
4---jahan-------------------22---22----20----8-----------Kentucky----72--120
5---mikevanwilder-----------22---14-----20----16---------Florida St.----72--88
6---UWN-1-----------------22---16-----16----16--------Kentucky------70--134
7---proutdoors--------------23---20----20----0----------North Carolina-63--63
8 ---Grunt_smacker----------21---14-----12----8--------Michigan St.---55--55
9---nocturnalenemy---------20----12-----12----8------North Carolina---52--68
10 ---Yonni-----------------21----16------4----0----------Temple-------41--41

Good job guys!


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah!


----------



## grunt_smacker (Sep 7, 2007)

Semis
Rank---Bracket--------------1-----2----3-----4---Semis---Finals---Points--Points possible
1 ---JuddCT-----------------23---22----24----24----32----Kentucky----125--157
2---UWN-1-----------------22---16-----16----16----32--Kentucky------102--134
3 ---BustinCoveys-----------21---18-----20----16----16---Kentucky-----91--139
4---catherders brick picks---22---20-----16----16----16--Kentucky-----90--122
5---jahan-------------------22---22----20----8------16---Kentucky----88--120
5---mikevanwilder-----------22---14-----20----16-----16--Florida St.----88--88
7---nocturnalenemy---------20----12-----12----8---16--North Carolina---68--68
8---proutdoors--------------23---20----20----0------0---North Carolina-63--63
9 ---Grunt_smacker----------21---14-----12----8-----0--Michigan St.---55--55
10 ---Yonni-----------------21----16------4----0----0-----Temple-------41--41


----------



## grunt_smacker (Sep 7, 2007)

Finals

Rank---Bracket--------------1-----2----3-----4---Semis---Finals---Points--Points possible
1 ---JuddCT-----------------23---22----24----24----32---32Kentucky----157--157
2---UWN-1-----------------22---16-----16----16----32--32Kentucky------134--134
3 ---BustinCoveys-----------21---18-----20----16----16---32Kentucky-----123--123
4---catherders brick picks---22---20-----16----16----16--32Kentucky-----122--122
5---jahan-------------------22---22----20----8------16---32Kentucky----120--120
6---mikevanwilder-----------22---14-----20----16-----16--0Florida St.----88--88
7---nocturnalenemy---------20----12-----12----8---16--0North Carolina---68--68
8---proutdoors--------------23---20----20----0------0---0North Carolina-63--63
9 ---Grunt_smacker----------21---14-----12----8-----0--0Michigan St.---55--55
10 ---Yonni-----------------21----16------4----0----0-----0Temple-------41--41

Congrats JuddCT!
Thanks everyone for playing along this year!


----------

